# Travis Bike Motor Info Needed.



## Mark Allard (Sep 4, 2016)

Just bought a Travis Bike Motor, started right up and just happened to have an original paint 24" Rollfast in a matching burgandy color just laying around. Bolted right up. I only have one issue, I can't seem to find any info about how the tilt system works to engage and disengage the drive. I suspect that it somehow works off the throttle which I don't have. May have to improvise til I find the correct twist throttle. Any help I can get would be appreciated. Thanks Mark


----------



## Mark Allard (Sep 4, 2016)

Mounted the motor today on an original paint 24" Rollfast.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Oct 16, 2020)

Mark Allard:
Saw your posting from 2016 in CABE regarding your Travis Bike Motor and wondering if you learned more about it and if still have it. I recently acquired one and am interested in corresponding with someone who has one. Any help you can offer will be appreciated.
Thank you,
Fred (Philadelphia)


----------

